# Structual cable Site survey template needed



## lortech (Mar 7, 2012)

I am looking for a though structural cabling site survey template complete with blank space to hand draw in the room configuration for structural cabling along with bill of materials list. If anyone has a copy willing to share, or knows of a site, would be appreciated. IF it is made in excel, so much the better as it can be changed when needed.

Thanks


----------

